# Donut Glaze Tips



## Dumpandstir (Apr 28, 2009)

I was just wondering what some of the tips people might have to make donut glaze.

I have some agar-agar and I heard that when added to donut glaze it helps to stabilize it and make it last longer.  I was just not sure how much to add.


----------

